# How do I tell if DDR is low or high density



## AGP

I know low density is the safest bet for a memory upgrade but how do I tell from the spec if memory is high or low density if it isn't clearly stated?

Crucial quote the following as compatible:

IGB module
DDR PC4000 • 3-4-4-8 • Unbuffered • NON-ECC • DDR500 • 2.8V • 128Meg x 64

512MB module
DDR PC4000 • 2.5-4-4-8 • Unbuffered • NON-ECC • DDR500 • 2.8V • 64Meg x 64

I assume the 64 bit is the factor here but I can only find info saying 8 bit is low and 4 bit is high density or am I confusing the overall module with the individual chips?

Some basic advice to tell the difference would be appreciated.

I believe an Athlon 64 has to run low density regardless of chipset but for your info Crucial report my PC as follows:

Currently Installed Memory: 1GB 
Available Memory Slots: 2 
Number of Banks: 4 
Dual Channel Support: Yes 
CPU Manufacturer: AuthenticAMD 
CPU Family: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ Model 15, Stepping 2 
CPU Speed: 1790 MHz 


Thanks very much.


----------



## AGP

Crucial do also quote PC3200 memory as follows but that's not the issue anyway. I'm OK with 3200/4000 it's just determining whether memory is high or low density.

1GB
DDR PC3200 • CL=3 • Unbuffered • NON-ECC • DDR400 • 2.6V • 128Meg x 64


----------



## speedster123

> any of the modules listed in the Memory Advisor tool are guaranteed to work in your system.


----------



## Kalim

Crucial only sell low density RAM unless they make it very clear with one odd RAM stick to be otherwise.

Here's a guide for the difference between low/high density RAM: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...ply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html#post396138


----------



## AGP

Thanks speedster and Kalim

I know everything on the crucial memory advisor is compatible, I only used them as an example.

If I was in a PC store for example and the packaging didn't clearly state high or low density is there a definite way of determining if that particular DDR is high or low density?


----------



## Kalim

Look at the figures on each of the chips and the module part number to research it online or from the manufacturer themselves:- that would be your best way. Information on how to distinguish between them from label readings is in the above sticky I linked. So a bit of reading needed. :grin:


----------



## Doby

Here's some more reading on the subject

http://reviews.ebay.com/Myth-Low-Density-vs-High-Density-memory-modules_W0QQugidZ10000000001236178


----------



## mattlock

Doby said:


> Here's some more reading on the subject
> 
> http://reviews.ebay.com/Myth-Low-Density-vs-High-Density-memory-modules_W0QQugidZ10000000001236178


Nice find Doby.


----------



## shusse82

Wouldn't having a heat sink cover plate be important because high density ram is slower and for servers and so doesn't need a fancy looking cover plate to help it sell? Sorry for the leading question. I really am unsure if some of the brand name ram like Kingston or Corsair would include plate covers for ram that is never going to be seen by average consumers. Thanks if anyone knows the answer.


----------

